# Πριν την επισκευή... > Εξαρτήματα προς Ζήτηση & Προσφορά >  Πωλούνται ανταλλακτικά από Whirlpool AWE8725 Πλυντήριο

## karatron

Τα παρακάτω
Drive Motor For Detergent Compartment Control 461973080842 *Manual code 717 6 4812 323 18005* Distributor System *20€*
Control board OMEGA *Manual code 521 0 4812 214 58264* Control board OMEGA *65€*
Pressure Switch Press Button 50/30 280 461971040751  *Manual code 707 0 4812 526 48122* Nozzle box cold cpl  *20€*
Display Omega2/A4 cod. 43033033197.3   *Manual code 350 1 4812 214 58063* *40€*
Genuine Control Panel for Whirlpool washing machine model AWE 8725.   *Manual code 301 0 4812 452 15322*  *30€*
Whirlpool Line filter, interference suppression filter F11.126/756-221 0,68uF 461971024772    *Manual code 421 0 4812 121 18142* Interf. filter 1,00 μF  *15€*
Genuine Whirlpool Programmer knob cod. 46197501631   *Manual code 331 0 4812 412 59089  5€*

Όλα μαζί 150€

----------

